
Introduce process only as a last resort - ylhert
https://medium.com/@yanismydj/introduce-process-only-as-a-last-resort-21bd25e53eb
======
georgeecollins
As a "crappy little middle manager" I say: Amen! I work for a medium sized
start up where the aforementioned seem bent on introducing process at every
step in order to maximize "predictability". Except that the predictability
doesn't come. The answer? More process.

------
etr71115
How do you reconcile this mantra of spontaneous order with the start-up
necessity of iteration?

~~~
georgeecollins
People can learn through iteration without creating a process.

